# Star milling feed ultimate show



## wambo3419 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

Does anyone use this feed?? My brother brought this home and started a few goats on it? They seem okay my stunted girl has grown since eating it. Just not sure if there is anything better for them. Now he's pushing me to feed it as a sole food. Can I? Or should I keep feeding it with alfalfa.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the feed - but is there more information on the tag? You would want to know the calcium and phosphorous contents to see if it is balanced with a 2:1 calcium to phosphorous ratio which is important for all goats but VERY important for wethers if you have any (to prevent urinary calculi).

Do you mean "feed it as the sole food" as in no hay or pasture? Absolutely not, the goats needs the roughage of grass hay or alfalfa hay or pasture/browse to keep their rumens functioning.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I see the feed has fish meal, that is a big no-no to me and I would stay away from the feed. I personally do not believe in feeding ruminants animal protein.


----------



## wambo3419 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's what I have been telling him. Is their another feed you suggest? I know this feed is expensive


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I personally feed a mix of two parts oats, two parts barley, and 1 part Animax (off brand CalfManna). They get free choice Alfalfa. The bucks, does, and kids can all have it, and they do very well on it.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

It's medicated so I wouldn't feed it too long. That could cause the parasites to become resistant and the medication would then be ineffective when you need it.


----------

